

Going raw  –  how I switched from jQuery to raw JavaScript - Ronsenshi
https://medium.com/@kanecohen/going-raw-how-i-switched-from-jquery-to-raw-javascript-5b7e04d6cca3

======
enkarta
More details on HOW you actually made the switch would have been nice. I'd
love to stop using jQuery, but I feel like if I end up writing my own utility
functions to emulate the original jQuery functions then I might as well stick
with jQuery for the time being.

